# Hedgehog not warming up



## tizzie (May 8, 2011)

Hedgehog owners! Looking for some advice/support.

I adopted Topanga about 6 weeks ago from a breeder and she still seems so scared all of the time! She is my second hedgehog so I do have experience, but my last hedgehog was a rescue so I was really looking forward to getting a hedgehog from a breeder because I thought she would have been socialized! She balls up constantly and I still can't pick her up without a blanket or gloves. She will run around a lot if you leave her alone, but will immediately ball up again once you go near her. She hasn't bit me at all and I know she knows me (I put a shirt in her cage so she knows my scent), but she bites my boyfriend and any kind of fabric she can find. 

I also really need to cut her nails and she absolutely will not let me! Any advice? I have given her baths and she opens up but she is so squirmy and strong that I can't get a good hold of her feet!

I am no longer expecting her to be super social but I want her to be happy and it would be nice to be able to pick her up without her freaking out everytime. She is just over 3 months old and I haven't seen any signs of quilling.


----------



## shmurciakova (Sep 7, 2008)

Well, as for her nails I would take her in to the vet and have them do it under gas. They can also inspect her at that time and give her a checkup. This way you will also already have a vet so if/when something comes up you will know where to take her (if you don't already from your first hedgie). If you are against that for some reason, or you worry that is not a long term solution you could hold her with your hand around the belly and press her against your chest then have another person grab her feet one by one and try to clip the nails. You can put something like a handkerchief over her face so she cannot see what you all are doing? Just an idea. It might take 2 people.

As for her personality, give it more time. I know you thought since she came from a breeder things would be different, but I just got a hedgie (sort of neglected at a pet store) back in August. She behaves the way you describe and she is only now stopping the balling up thing - so it has been 3 months so far....it might just take a while unfortunately but I expect she'll come around eventually.
Good luck,
Susan H.


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

I agree with having the vet clip them... a lot less stress about it! Just because she came from a breeder doesn't guarantee her being socialized, each hog has its own personality. I would use a blanket to pick her up though, the gloves can mask your scent and make it harder to bond while the blanket won't mask it  Just spend lots of time with her each day and eventually she will warm up to you, a snuggle bag or blanket that you can wrap her up in may help her feel more secure and safe  Good Luck with your hedgie!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

How old is she? is it possible she's quilling?


----------



## hedgieluv (Oct 29, 2011)

Tizzie,
Hang in there! My hedgie, Persephone, was from a breeder. She was well socialized and just fine at the breeder's house. She would walk around in their hands and mine when I went to get her, but when I brought her home, oh boy! Totally different hedgie. It took at least 4 months for her to stop jumping and hissing every time I moved. 

Now, she is back to that sweet, easy to get along with cuddler. It just took a while. And lots of patience and soothing voices. I just made a fleece sac and she slept in my lap every day for no less than 1/2 hour while I watched tv, etc. I kept her out longer if I could, whenever I could, 2 hours most nights.

We listened to the television at normal volume and had a light on while we watch tv at night figuring that she'd eventually have to get used to it. And because my husband can't hear it if it's too low. I don't know if it was the right approach, but I remember thinking it took forever for her to stop being a scaredy hedgie. She is a cuddler. Some hedgies are explorers, maybe that is what you have. Some like to run and will use their person for a jungle gym rather than a bed. Maybe someone with an explorer will tell you how they did it.

I did start to touch her feet right away so that she would get used to it and eventually let me clip her nails. The easiest for us is if I let her stand on a fleece blanket or on my shirt and clip with cuticle clippers but don't try to trap her foot. She stays still unless I try to hold her still, then, no way. I try to do one or two every night and they are always mostly short. Good luck!


----------

